# EPOS till



## Mozkitos (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Is there anybody in the Merseyside area willing to program my EPOS till, I bought it as part of a job lot and need it sorting. Its a XN700 12" Touchscreen.

Happy to pay reasonable amount

Cheers


----------

